# Kat Von D Trend setting?



## MACForME (Jul 31, 2009)

Is it me or is Kat Von D wearing different colors on each eye? I'm watching LA Ink right now, and i swear I see her wearing blue on one eye and brown/black on the other..This goes on the entire show..

Is she trying to set a trend? I hope not, cuz it looks pretty weird to me.


----------



## omgitzstephanie (Jul 31, 2009)

Haha, yeah I saw that too!!


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 31, 2009)

yea, she does it often enough. im not a huge fan of it, but at least the makeup is applied well.


----------



## MACForME (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, then I'm not crazy.. I'm not a huge fan of LA INK.. but i catch it now and again..

Yea, I don't like the look.. its too clowny.


----------



## Meisje (Aug 2, 2009)

I never noticed (I was too busy wishing they'd fire the drama-bomb idiot from Rock of Love) but I'm going to watch for it.

It perplexes me that they'd fire two spectacular female artists and replace them with all men. The reason I used to like LA Ink was all the feminine energy.


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 2, 2009)

everytime i see that...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 2, 2009)

I do that all the time. 
But when I do it, it's because I was expirimenting with different looks and was too lazy to wash it off... not to start a trend. God, I hope people don't start doing that on purpose!!! lol


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_everytime i see that...



_

 
a picture is worth a thousand words, apparently this spoke the right ones... haha, love it!

you know i remember a long time ago i was shopping at this store that sells korean makeup and i remember the model in the promo pic had different eyeshadow on each eye. The sales was like "its the new trend in korea!" and i was just like, i aint doing that no matter what trend it is. lol.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 4, 2009)

I hate it; it looks really bad. But I love her


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 4, 2009)

I've seen a girl here do that. It looks awkward and unbalanced.


----------



## n_c (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_I never noticed (I was too busy wishing they'd fire the drama-bomb idiot from Rock of Love) but I'm going to watch for it.

*It perplexes me that they'd fire two spectacular female artists and replace them with all men.* The reason I used to like LA Ink was all the feminine energy._

 
I'm sorry OT but what did happen to the girls.


----------



## thechallenge (Aug 4, 2009)

I did that sort of thing before; it was fun! ha ha ha. Then again, I'm more about makeup as an art, not beautification.
I had different colored eyeliner on each eye; one blue and one green, because my eyes are blue-green, but each is more of one than the other (if that makes sense). Basically, I put blue on my right eye, which looks greener, and green on my left eye, which looks bluer.


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 5, 2009)

Any comments on the Kat Von D make up products?  I'd be interested in trying some of the eyeshadow palettes....

any reviews?  

(sorry if I missed a thread on this)


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 5, 2009)

I thought Hannah and Kim left (not fired). I  know Hannah went back to...wherever she was from because her daughter was there


----------



## Meisje (Aug 6, 2009)

The producers let them go because they didn't generate enough shitty reality tv drama. I think they pretty much ruined the show by doing so. 

_"The producers decided they’d replace us because we didn’t fit the profile of the characters they were looking for—which is a good thing because, thankfully, we don’t have a lot of drama in our lives."_

Kim Saigh-Icon :: Inked Magazine


----------



## Miss Mimi (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_The producers let them go because they didn't generate enough shitty reality tv drama. I think they pretty much ruined the show by doing so. 

"The producers decided they’d replace us because we didn’t fit the profile of the characters they were looking for—which is a good thing because, thankfully, we don’t have a lot of drama in our lives."

Kim Saigh-Icon :: Inked Magazine_

 

That's too bad- I really liked those two. It was refreshing to have someone fairly normal on the show. 
I really don't like the new shop manager Aubry(?). I don't know her but how she is on the show makes her seem out of her element. It seems like no one wants her there- she doesn't fit in. It seems like the show is keeping her on there to add drama. I kinda feel bad for her. She seems like a sweet girl but I think she needs to work somewhere else.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 7, 2009)

^ Aubry is a moron. I think they have a contract with her, and will run it's course. then she will be fired.

That's too bad about the producers letting Hannah and Kim go. I guess once the meltdown with Pixie was done, there was no more source for arguments... 

Weird though, cause Corey is drama free.


----------



## ctownqueen (Aug 7, 2009)

^^

lol @ Aubry being a moron


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_everytime i see that...



_

 
LOL

that's awesome


----------

